# Nice to...



## Allana (Aug 9, 2008)

...meet you. I'm Allana, or Lana for short (unless you're my boyfriend, but I'm not about to get shot for repeating what he calls me). 

And there's not much to say about me really. I don't want the old brain to fester now that I've finished studying so I guess I'm looking for something really good to read. I've been on one or two other sites but they tend to come across as rather tight-knit groups. :-? It'd be nice to think there's room for one more on here...


----------



## SparkyLT (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey and welcome, Lana! Always room for one more, welcome to our family.


----------



## terrib (Aug 9, 2008)

yep...we aways make room for one more...with pleasure...welcome lana


----------



## Allana (Aug 9, 2008)

eh, up, that was quick...

Cheers, SparkyLT. Nice to meet you too.

And thank you, terrib!


----------



## Damien. (Aug 9, 2008)

Are you making fun of me, Trist? It's clear _I'm _the gay one, here.

Welcome, Lana, and ignore the weird child.


----------



## Allana (Aug 9, 2008)

Yep, just don't go snogging that boy of mine. Not that he's tough, it's just you might ladder those stocking of mine that he likes to, y'know, wear...And I like them stockings.

Wicked sense of humour there, trisiano. Hope your submissions are as inventive...


----------



## SparkyLT (Aug 9, 2008)

*sigh* boys, boys, no arguing in the introduction threads!


----------



## Allana (Aug 9, 2008)

And should I leave you two boys alone...

Seriously, nice to meet you too, Damien. Love the pic' of the puppy, btw...


----------



## SparkyLT (Aug 9, 2008)

> he started it.


 
and you continued it.

holy shit, I sound like a mom. Someone shoot me.


----------



## SparkyLT (Aug 9, 2008)

who's joey? at least tell me who I'm sitting in a tree with!


----------



## Damien. (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey, no argueing in the introduction thread, Sparky.

I like the puppy too. I guess that's why I have it... erm.. yeah, I'm leaving now.

See you around.


----------



## Shinn (Aug 9, 2008)

Hello Lana and welcome


----------



## Sam (Aug 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Lana.


----------



## Allana (Aug 11, 2008)

Thank you Sam and Shinn. Hopefully I'll catch you around...


----------



## ohdear (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi Allana, well it seems that you have met some of the crazy mob. Are you SURE you want to be part of it?
Damien and Trist are very creative with their writings.
Deep thinking and emotive too under all the banter.
check out the poetry section where they expose their more vulnerable parts.
Have fun here (from a fellow outsider/newbie/nervous, not yet one of the in crowd *still deciding if I want to be* people)


----------



## angelnafees (Aug 12, 2008)

*Hi*

How r u everybody? I am busy in my studies but i will make u sure that i will post my philosophical posts very soon.....


----------



## Allana (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks, ohdear. Nice to know I'm not the only new-n!


----------



## MysticDreams (Aug 13, 2008)

Welcome aboard! I would add in a partner, but that might scare a few people.


----------



## moderan (Aug 14, 2008)

Greetings.


----------



## Otto Ray Sing (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi Lana.  I take up quite a bit of room, but there's still plenty of room for you.  While you're at it, bring a friend.


----------

